
Ask HN: Advice – WhoIsHiring – According to my profile, would you hire me? - theviajerock
I&#x27;ve been sending cv&#x27;s for multiple job offers, mostly remote offers because in my country (Colombia) the payment is very low in general. Until now I&#x27;ve not been successful on it. I will put my simple website in here with some data about me, but first i will summarize some things.<p>Actual Work :
I work at a bank in an area of databases management with multiple tools. This is a recent - well payed job in my country but is still very low for so many things that i want to do.<p>Previous Experience:
I worked in a software development company in the team of infrastructure and later they allow me to start in web development. I strengthened my knowledge in things like:<p>- Linux - Windows administration
- Databases like RethinkDb, Aerospike, OrientDb, Elasticsearch, DB2
- Python ( My favorite), Javascript ( I have more experience in Js than in Python)
- JSON
- IBM Domino Administration
- IBM Websphere Portal Administration
- Git (I learned by Myself)<p>My personal tastes:
At the moment i am learning and improving my knowledge with FreeCodeCamp, learning AngularJs, NodeJs and other stuff. Some of the things that i most like are:<p>-Python
-Javascript
-Databases
-Learn learn learn and if i can, teach.
-Help with exciting things, projects that really make me want to work.<p>Personal projects that i want to do or that i am doing:
- App (including mobile with Kivy, just for experience)
- A crime  map for my city.
- A website to download videos, music, playlists from youtube with youtube-dl
- A vacuum with Arduino<p>My Website:<p>Theviajerock.tk<p>I just want some advice... Or if you have some job, well.... Here i am!. (I am improving my English, sorry for the mistakes, i try to write perfectly but i know that i have mistakes on it)<p>My email is victorliferock    (With Gmail)
======
darrelld
Here are my 2c from looking at your website:

\- It feels like you followed a series of tutorials and put these together.
Anyone can do this and it doesn't make you stand out.

\- The website doesn't feel very polished. You still have placeholder text for
project 5 and 6.

\- The instructions on the header telling me to click on the project images
feels amateurish.

\- I think your portfolio needs some work to make it stand out. I'm no resume
expert but I have employed others and your resume makes me really have to stop
and think if you'll be useful to my team. When I have pile of resumes on my
desk and a series of other projects with deadlines I would pass on that resume
and look at stronger ones. Yes I know it sucks but that is the reality. Focus
more on selling your experience and previous work. What have you achieved that
stands out? Don't just tell me the tools you used. Anyone reading a tutorial
can use the tools.

\- You mention English isn't your first language. Have an native English
speaker review your writing with you if you can. While I couldn't pick out any
glaring errors, everything felt a little off when reading it. Even if you
didn't say English wasn't your first language here on HN I think I might have
picked up on it and it would make me wonder how you could communicate clearly
if you joined my team.

Hope these help. Best of luck!

~~~
theviajerock
That is great, i will think more deeply about the things that can stand me
out, and i will build more interesting things... I definitely have to improve
my website.

I followed a couple of tutorials, you are right... It is a bit difficult for
me to be "creative" and build something original and striking... I have to
improve this.

Thank you very much for your advice!

------
at-fates-hands
In order for someone to see your site and think they want to hire you, you
have to change the wording of your actual work experience.

Instead of saying, "I worked on a team who did A and B", you should highlight
what you did, "I was the architect for the database and monitoring the
network" or "I built a relational database using python which allowed our
customer to store their data on our servers."

Your CV should be focused on what YOU did and what some of your tasks were and
what technologies and tools you used. IF I'm going to hire you, I need a lot
more detail about your capabilities. Did you work in an agile or waterfall
environment? Did you work mostly independently with little supervision, or did
you work and collaborate with other teams (designers, project managers,
business leaders) and did you have to work out issue and be able to
communicate effectively? Are you capable of working on tight timelines and
meet your deadlines effectively?

You probably have the skills, you just have to communicate your capabilities
and achievements a little better is all.

You should also get rid of the Inconsolata font, it makes your site look
amateurish as others have pointed out. Here's a good article on other fonts
you can pair that will look much more professional. Just switching your fonts
out will help polish your site.

[http://www.labnol.org/internet/best-google-font-
combinations...](http://www.labnol.org/internet/best-google-font-
combinations/28987/)

~~~
theviajerock
What a good advice man, I have to change the message I am trying to convey. I
will put on practice all of this... I think that, like you said, I have the
skills to do the work.

I changed the font and i am reading the article. Thanks a lot !

------
theviajerock
I should clarify... My principal goal is not the money, but right now i need
it for help my family to solve some things. The only thing that give me peace
in this moment is to help my mom to be quiet, without stress and enjoying the
life that she deserves, and i think that i can meet that by searching a job
outside.

~~~
ldd
I hope others can help too, but I noticed that your sentences sound a little
bit off. They seem directly translated from Spanish.

Here are some examples:

My principal goal (Mi principal objetivo)[My main goal]

not the money (no es el dinero)[not money]

need it for help my family to solve some things (lo necesito para ayudar mi
familia a solucionar algunas cosas) [need it to help my family solve some
things]

to help my mom be quiet(ayudar a mi mama a estar tranquila) [helping my mom
have no worries]

and so on and so forth. As another comment suggests, you should have a native
English speaker look over your CV, and overall grammar.

~~~
theviajerock
I have to improve this, learn languages is something that i like to do too and
i have to do it well. I try to practice every day reading things like
news.ycombinator, Quora, Reddit etc. I appreciate your comment, very helpful.

------
aprdm
[https://twitter.com/Veeecktor](https://twitter.com/Veeecktor) you twitter
links are broken

your site needs more personalisation, indeed it looks like the result of a
tutorial.

you obviously know a lot of cool stuff :)

cheers

~~~
theviajerock
I fixed it!, i will improve the site soon... Sometimes i want to do so many
things, that i don't know where to begin jeje.

Thank you for the help Man.

------
brwr
This stuff doesn't make me want to hire you. I can find tons of people who
have used Python and JavaScript.

Past performance is a good indicator of future performance. What have you
accomplished?

~~~
theviajerock
That's a good point, i will work on this. Thanks a lot.

------
gesman
How well do you know Linux system administration / scripting?

~~~
theviajerock
Well, I have learned about:

\- Network configuration

\- backups(rsync)

\- Server monitoring, crontab for schedule tasks

\- Troubleshooting (I used to hate so much trouble that I found, but I learn
to love this and I like to solve problems)

\- ssh

\- Web (Apache, nginx),Dns,DHCP server's installation and configuration.

\- Basic use of iptables

\- Installation and configuration of software.

\- User management.

\- Containers like chroot or systemd-nspawn.

\- Possibly other things, but I don't remember right now.

I was in a project at my previous work where I could put on practice all of
this knowledge, we began installing Debian from zero (Without gui),
partitioning the system with lvm, using chroot to build containers, installing
other software inside that containers (Like RethinkDb, GlusterFs) and
configuring Clusters. After that all the process was ready and tested, we
automate it with bash scripts.

In my personal computer i use Debian and i do all the configurations and labs
in the terminal, the true is that i like so much to work in this environment.
I am improving my knowledge in Linux, so right now i am doing this
[http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/](http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/).

That is, i am not a senior Linux Administrator, but I've done well in my
previous work. If you would like to know more or have another question, just
tell me!

